

Hackers Dump Millions of Records of CIA, Banks, Politicians - rmandalia
http://paritynews.com/security/item/222-hackers-dump-millions-of-records-of-cia-banks-politicians

======
jamescun
If you actually look at the linked dump, its not THAT CIA. It appears to be a
poorly named property management company.

